# Thread Of Original Old Photos Only -- No Discussion Please!



## bike (Dec 12, 2014)

If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!

NEW 1/2016:If people could keep it _relevant info to the pic - bike -place or rider_ that would be fine but reposts with "attaboys" and COOL BIKE are what I am trying to avoid..they make for endless pages of useless reposted info=*PLEASE* use the thumbs up feature instead...




Photos stolen from here and elsewhere


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 12, 2014)

pap
.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 12, 2014)

*Notice the sign in window behind the guy on the right ...*





:o

pap
.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## spoker (Dec 12, 2014)

the good ol dayz,notice in the pic with a bunch of bikes in the school rack and i dont see a lot of locks!!


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's a couple. No writing on the Mead picture. The 39 DX has "Gordon Elliott  76th & Lafayette Chicago 1947".


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2014)

1914 Lakewood police brigade


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2014)

*Actor*

Harold Lloyd, promo shot.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2014)

Some Mead bikes


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2014)

1892


----------



## bike (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2014)

....


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2014)

paperboy


----------



## chitown (Dec 12, 2014)

This photo was given to me when I went to pick up a Silver King I won off ebay that was a local pick up only auction. The seller was the original owners son.


----------



## chitown (Dec 12, 2014)

*more fav's from the interwebs*


----------



## chitown (Dec 12, 2014)

*no way to describe this one... other than I love this pic...*

... so does the Smithsonian which is where I found this one:


----------



## morton (Dec 13, 2014)

*Is it just me or......*

sorry just realized photos only, deleted text


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 13, 2014)

bike said:


> View attachment 184818
> 
> 
> View attachment 184814
> ...




Somebody needs to remind sailor boy which is bow and which is stern.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## dfa242 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## dougfisk (Dec 13, 2014)

This photo was dated on back as developers used to do - 1941... This is Shelby built.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 13, 2014)

.......


----------



## ZOO (Dec 14, 2014)

*Great thread idea*

Not sure what year this image is.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 14, 2014)

Director of the "Our Gang/Little Rascals" and many other films at the Hal Roach studios and both directed and produced Three Stooges films, performed in vaudeville as a kid.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 14, 2014)

*original photos*

not sure what make the bike is it belonged to my brother which pasted a way a few years a go it mite be a ccm . from bicycle larry


----------



## 39zep (Dec 14, 2014)

*Whizzer Salesman, Circa 1946*

Whizzer Salesman getting lost in the back roads of Missouri, fall of 1946. Fortunately the road lead to a small ferry, which got him to the next town.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## halfatruck (Dec 14, 2014)

I've posted this before, shows me with the bike I would inherit from my brother (taken about '52).


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Evans200 (Dec 14, 2014)

Old photos


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 14, 2014)

G&J Gormully & Jeffery


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2014)

........................


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2014)

...........................


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2014)

................................


----------



## bike (Dec 14, 2014)

*Ouch!*



cyclingday said:


> It seems like I've seen these pictures over on the Jesse McCauley thread.
> Pretty cool!



Sorry Marty Ithought it woudl be a good topic- did not see Jesses thread- weird cabe servers I guess!





cant have enough of  Chester!

WAIT! is that his report card B???!!! AND HE GETS A BIKE?!?- All I would get is a whoopin


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 15, 2014)

January 29, 1921. Washington, D.C. "Herbert Bell and Joe Garso," a duo of one-legged trick cyclists (who were probably war veterans)


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 15, 2014)

======


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 15, 2014)

*Bike Messenger*







_
_"...Messenger boy in the heart of the Reservation delivering messages. Prostitutes run back & forth. Business beginning at mid-day. I saw
messenger boys & delivery boys for drug stores from 15 years upward. Some still younger told me that they go there. This was in spite of
a strong agitation being waged to close up the resorts." 
 Location: Dallas, Texas.     Notes/photo ~ Mr. Lewis Wickes Hine ~  (1874-1940)
_
_


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Gordon (Dec 15, 2014)

*photo*

old bike photo


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 21, 2014)

Biker gang


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 21, 2014)

*T.O.C. Babe and Bicycle*


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 21, 2014)

=====


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2014)

A young Preston Thomas Tucker on his bicycle...


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2014)

....


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2014)

Indian, far left


----------



## bricycle (Dec 22, 2014)

He appears more of German desent.         I get it.... 11 spoke CW....


----------



## bricycle (Dec 22, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Biker gang




Looks like an early "Granny" Clampet....


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 22, 2014)

Old bicycle used as a sign for a repair shop in Thompsonville, Connecticut 1940


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 23, 2014)

*That's me!*





Circa 1944.

Mike


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 23, 2014)

To the nice go the spoils 
Stamped Bunnell Photo Shop 1033 Sixth Street San Diego
Dec 27 1930


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2014)

No idea of year


----------



## chitown (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## sm2501 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dick Burke, founder of Trek Bicycle Co on his Colson Trike.


----------



## ricobike (Dec 27, 2014)

I've had this pic for a while, I think it's pretty common.  Anybody have one with a better resolution?





I figured this was from Chicago and I finally decided to look up the address.  Turns out it's right around the corner from my girlfriends new condo in Rogers Park in Chicago and the building that this bike store was in is still there.  Her condo building was built in 1929 and this appears to be taken in the early 30's.  How cool is that?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## theyankeedoodler (Dec 30, 2014)

This is a repeat image post on this thread, but the initial image I had posted on the CABE was taken w/ my phone of the original picture in the frame.
This pic should better, as I scanned the original photo from work.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like he's proud of his resto


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's a few more.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2015)

Some really great pics guys.keep em coming.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 2, 2015)

*======


*


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 2, 2015)

........


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 5, 2015)

*Messengers on wheels*

........


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 5, 2015)

*Fifteen year old delivery boy for Linders Drug Store, located on the edge of the Reservation, Griffin St.
The boy has just returned from a trip to one of the "houses". He works from * A.M. to 8 P.M. Dallas, Tx.
* _
_


_Lewis W. Hine ~ October 1913 ~ Library of Congress_


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 8, 2015)

*May 3, 1913. "Fred J. Scherer & Walter Wiley at the start of  New York to San Francisco bicycle race.
*​


Bain News Service glass negative.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 23, 2015)

2jakes said:


>




God! I thought todays party stores are an eyesore.Looks like this dump was ahead of its time.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 23, 2015)

.......


----------



## chitown (Jan 24, 2015)

*Springfield IL*


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 30, 2015)

bike said:


> Thread of original photos only -- please!  If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dad's Spitfire


----------



## bricycle (Jan 30, 2015)

best kind of Art!!!


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 30, 2015)

chitown said:


>




When I was a kid in Hutchinson, KS, I remember that one of the service clubs - Lions, Eagles, Optimists, ???? - had a similar bike that had about 6 - 8 seats on it.  The main cross bar was something like a 2"x10" wood beam.  I remember it being ridden in the local parades.


----------



## chitown (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 3, 2015)

I found this small photo of my grandfather(L) and great uncle(R) after my Uncle funeral in 1999 and was able to scan and enlarge it(Framed/hanging in my house)..It was approx 2x3...Both served and survived WW2 in 1942/1943.Also,the bikes are long gone..


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 5, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> I found this small photo of my grandfather(L) and great uncle(R) after my Uncle funeral in 1999 and was able to scan and enlarge it(Framed/hanging in my house)..It was approx 2x3...Both served and survived WW2 in 1942/1943.Also,the bikes are long gone..




Wonderful photo. How great that they had an elgin robin and motobike. Thanks for posting the picture. Rob.


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2015)

The inner sanctum.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 8, 2015)

*Neat old pic*

Found this today digging thru stuff at the Rose Bowl.


----------



## spoker (Feb 8, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Found this today digging thru stuff at the Rose Bowl.




cuffs r kool!!


----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2015)

bike said:


> ...*photos only*: If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 13, 2015)

Has this made this list yet? well just incase. was browsing the bay and this came up, thought yawl photo collectors might want to swipe it for your  files or pay the premium cause seller wants 29.86 bucks for it!. shesh!.. are they actually worth _that much_? Sure looks like a nice, clean brand spanking new bike! 

Anyways, link to sale: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=391043425003 getty-up! 

If anybody decides to buy the photo, be sure and tell em the cabe sent ya!! wait, then they guy might start spamming here. It aint a Schwinn likes he tinks so, surely not being offered by a bike collector.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## walter branche (Feb 20, 2015)

*ride on*

wanted , weird bikes


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 1, 2015)

Second-hand store (1921)




I need a Delorean & go back & get that Miami bike...


----------



## filmonger (Mar 2, 2015)

Bike rest stop....





Giant Hat


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## ccmerz (Mar 6, 2015)

1915 Sears CHIEF


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)

bike said:


> Thread of original photos only -- please!  If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## partsguy (Mar 13, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




Cool! What kind of car is that?


----------



## partsguy (Mar 13, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


>




This was taken in 1934. At 86, this man COULD HAVE fought in the Civil War!!! He would have been 15 when it began and 17 when it ended. We all know that some boys at those ages got in.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 14, 2015)

Star, Fauber that is. Mead bike maybe.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 14, 2015)

Saddle up, yeow!!!!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## slick (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 20, 2015)

.......


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 27, 2015)

bike said:


> Thread of original photos only -- please!
> If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2015)

.........................


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2015)

.................


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2015)

....................................


----------



## bike (Apr 3, 2015)

*whizzer made bikes*


----------



## bike (Apr 3, 2015)

*Aviette*


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## ccmerz (Apr 3, 2015)

On Tuesday June 11, 1899, this family in Randolf Vermont gathered together for this picture. The boy on the left is posing with his first bicycle. What make is this?  I thought.... Hartford? The car company FIAT, was also founded on this date.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2015)

*Ccmerz .... added a little horsepower ... peeped an enlargement of same ...
still can't I.D. maker by badge info ..........*

....... patric










========================
========================


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 4, 2015)

is this where the expression, "going no where fast"  originated?


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Columbia.


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2015)

catfish said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



............................


----------



## slick (Apr 7, 2015)

Roadmaster supreme with a shelby chainring.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## walter branche (Apr 10, 2015)

*1903 ormond beach*

1903 ormond beach


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Indian racer.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 10, 2015)

*ride in style*



- remember to wear sun screen and stay under your umbrella


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 10, 2015)

1898 Racycle racing bike


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 10, 2015)

could not rotate the previous pic?  This is better....


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 11, 2015)

2jakes said:


> *May 3, 1913. "Fred J. Scherer & Walter Wiley at the start of  New York to San Francisco bicycle race.
> *​
> 
> 
> Bain News Service glass negative.




Would have been great to be a hat salesman back then.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2015)

......


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2015)

bike said:


> Thread of original photos only -- please!
> If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Wcben (Apr 18, 2015)

This is a great pic but there are a number of things that are a little Funky,  I'm thinking this is one of Miami's other brands, maybe even Miami.... There are too many indicators that it may not be a Racycle, if you look closely at the Chainring, the cut-outs aren't Racycle... In 1898, Racycle had a pinch-bolt seat post and Racycle didn't go to a one-piece Crank until much later and by then, they had re-adopted a pinch-bolt.  The plating pattern on the fork isn't right for Racycle.  The obvious headbadge shape SCREAMS Miami but they used that shape on a number of their brands, to me, too much says this isn't a Racycle.



ccmerz said:


> View attachment 207838
> 
> could not rotate the previous pic?  This is better....


----------



## petritl (Apr 19, 2015)

My dad found this snapshot in a local junk shop. The picture is pretty dark, I plan on taking it to a local print shop who has scanned repaired and repainted pictures for me in the past.

Any idea of what this is?


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 19, 2015)

petritl said:


> My dad found this snapshot in a local junk shop. The picture is pretty dark, I plan on taking it to a local print shop who has scanned repaired and repainted pictures for me in the past.
> 
> Any idea of what this is?




I added some contrast to see if more would be shown:




This is the Pierce-Arrow from that period. And obviously the engine
is totally different . But the Pierce handle bars are similar.




I added the handle bars to your photo & they do match...
but nothing else does. Forks on Pierce are dual style for one thing.



Perhaps Pierce made different styles with single engine, chain-drive !
Hope you have better luck with some one that really knows.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## bike (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2015)

Mission Beach San Diego, 1935


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2015)

Mission Bay, San Diego. 2015




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (May 5, 2015)

1914


----------



## rustjunkie (May 8, 2015)




----------



## bikeyard (May 8, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Mission Beach San Diego, 1935




Just missing all the addicts


----------



## rustjunkie (May 15, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 22, 2015)




----------



## gkeep (May 22, 2015)

A wonderful picture from a 1939 National Geographic article about the Redwood Coast. I wonder if any of those bikes are still hiding in some abandoned chicken house in Petaluma?





Gary


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 9, 2015)

....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 12, 2015)

D-Day


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 17, 2015)

Mmmmmmama


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 23, 2015)

♧◇♡♤


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 26, 2015)

bike said:


> Thread of original photos only -- please!  If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!
> 
> Photos stolen from here and elsewhere


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 26, 2015)

My first bicycle;


_
The Black Phantom_


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 29, 2015)

_____


----------



## chitown (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 5, 2015)

Indian


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 6, 2015)

Arch


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 8, 2015)

This weeks finds.... The last one is my favorite. 8 early bikes with their riders! Looks early 1890's maybe? It's a large photo too.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 8, 2015)

Early 1900's I'm guessing. Downtown Monrovia Ca. Dr.R.D. Adam's and Dr. F.M. Pottenger office at 509 So. Myrtle Ave. Dr. Pottenger went on to create a large Sanatarium here in Monrovia at the corner of Foothill and Mayflower Ave.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## bike (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 13, 2015)

,,,,....,,,,....


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 14, 2015)

Andy Devin


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Victor Spring Fork


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 18, 2015)

Racer 1930


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 21, 2015)

*Waverly Pennant*

Bike friends, with guns.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## bike (Jul 25, 2015)

>




orig pix I once had


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks like a picnic


----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2015)

check out Wing Foot thread in general discussion


.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 31, 2015)

bike said:


> Thread of original photos only -- please!
> If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 3, 2015)

Racycle


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 3, 2015)

Some fork


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bike (Aug 7, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Some fork




Possibly YOST


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 10, 2015)

Birthday Bike


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 11, 2015)

*Dad takin care of Business*

Dig this pic


----------



## tech549 (Aug 11, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing,didnt see any locks


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Found this in an antique store. Back says "Mike is on Don 1st bike". I believe this is one of the early post war Elgins--before they branded them as Higgins. I have never seen that light before though. V/r Shawn


----------



## walter branche (Aug 12, 2015)

*1891*

1891 new mail hard tired safety , in the street , rare bike and photo ,.   7 known bikes in the world ,,   2 are in service , all others in museums , 




also shown is my 91 new mail , 

thanks to DAVE TOPPIN for the use of his photo


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 17, 2015)

Ann Rutherford with bike.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2015)

View attachment 232943

View attachment 232944


----------



## barracuda (Aug 23, 2015)

Bogart pulled over for speeding...


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 24, 2015)

Happy Monday


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 24, 2015)

Today, he would be delivering cannibis! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 24, 2015)

Schwinn


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## chitown (Aug 29, 2015)

Zalbum by Zaz Von Schwinn, on Flickr


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 29, 2015)

*-------------*


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2015)

The ultimate Schwinn.
1931 Streamline Henderson, model KJ.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 2, 2015)

GREAT PIC!
Looks like an Excelsior!


cyclingday said:


> the ultimate schwinn.
> 1931 streamline henderson, model kj.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 4, 2015)

bike said:


> Thread of original photos only -- please!
> If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2015)

Venice Police filling up with Purr-Pull gas, 11520 Washington Boulevard, Los Angeles, Ca. 1930/31 Schwinn built Streamline Henderson KJ   

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2015/09/b6574f6d840eb8dfc647ec50ca548c1d-1.jpg[/img 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 5, 2015)

*Elvis*

"Hey Mama". (Insert Elvis dialect)


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 7, 2015)

Mead Ranger 1923


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 8, 2015)

Found this pic of a Swift cycle!


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 16, 2015)

*No Truss on Fork*

Motorbike mystery


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 17, 2015)

For the BMX guys


----------



## spoker (Oct 7, 2015)

ealy fall shot of driveway into secluded shop,5 acersin suburbia 

 spoke with a friend of mine from cali from this very spot today,from mn all the way to cali!!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 7, 2015)

Tour de France 1910


----------



## Oldben (Oct 7, 2015)

Dad's Jetflow with dog.


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2015)

Found this in a WWII book check out the Colson lightweight, Schwinn DX & cycle truck


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 19, 2015)

Howdy


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## 2jakes (Oct 20, 2015)

*James Dean

.
*
Anyone have a clue to what this young rebel was riding? Looks like a bicycle siren on the front wheel.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 9, 2015)

Copcycle


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 9, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Birthday Bike




Looks just like my 59 !!


----------



## Ross (Nov 10, 2015)

.   This became a Schwinn  franchise thru my child hood. Boy pictured is still friend. His dad was owner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 10, 2015)

....


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 10, 2015)

bike said:


> Thread of original photos only -- please!
> 
> If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!




Bike wanted this thread to be for pics only, can we respect that plz?


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 10, 2015)

Hawthorne I believe.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 10, 2015)

2jakes said:


> *James Dean
> 
> .
> *
> Anyone have a clue to what this young rebel was riding? Looks like a  bicycle siren on the front wheel.




Another photo of Dean, a little older with same bike. The mirror on the handlebars is gone. But
looks like he is adjusting the bicycle siren which can be seen on the photo above.




Biography describes that the young Dean loved to disassemble & assemble his bike all the time.
Does not mention what brand of bicycle.


----------



## tikicruiser (Nov 10, 2015)

Is that Rustjunkie and chili when they were "kid's"?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 19, 2015)

My uncles in '55 ... pops wasnt even born yet.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 19, 2015)

*For the dog lover*

Columbia


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

cool


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2015)

Service with a Smile !


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

cool pics


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Columbia



dod does not look confy


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 21, 2015)

2jakes said:


> *James Dean
> 
> .
> *
> Anyone have a clue to what this young rebel was riding? Looks like a bicycle siren on the front wheel.




Thats a Hawthorne with a generator for the light


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 21, 2015)

1936Flyte said:


> dod does not look confy




dod ?


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 24, 2015)

....


----------



## dave429 (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice pictures everyone! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 25, 2015)

1910 Tour de France winner...


----------



## Alfred812 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 26, 2015)

Recumbent


----------



## serg (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## redline1968 (Nov 26, 2015)

.........


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 26, 2015)

........


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 29, 2015)

Rear steer tandem and stunt bikes


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 2, 2015)

1885


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 2, 2015)

1907 Central Park, NYC


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 2, 2015)

Bing and 4 sons, 1940


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 2, 2015)

1935


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 9, 2015)

Kris


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2015)

weeeeeeeee


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 18, 2015)

Zep,


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 18, 2015)

My Mom and brother,me on the bike. 1967-8.


----------



## serg (Dec 21, 2015)

N.California, MAY 1 1952
Harry Kaminski, 12, 2452 W. Cortland
Patricia Dean, 11, 2141 N.Point St


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 21, 2015)

serg said:


> n.california, may 1 1952
> harry kaminski, 12, 2452 w. Cortland
> patricia dean, 11, 2141 n.point st



Looks like Chicago to me!
Home of Schwinn and Monark!


----------



## serg (Dec 21, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Looks like Chicago to me!
> Home of Schwinn and Monark!




Yes, Chicago! Sorry))


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 22, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




This looks like Chicago also, Soldier Field (long before the spaceship landed on top of it!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 23, 2015)

Toot


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 23, 2015)

kids


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 24, 2015)

Pedd


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 25, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Merry Christmas




I'd be as happy as this kid. Killer shelby!


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Dec 27, 2015)

Very interesting, I hope there's more to this.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 27, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Merry Christmas




wow thats reelly nice picture thanks for posting


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Thread of PICS Only....*



bike said:


> If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!






WES PINCHOT said:


> Looks like Chicago to me!
> Home of Schwinn and Monark!






jlr551cfd said:


> This looks like Chicago also, Soldier Field (long before the spaceship landed on top of it!)






rollfaster said:


> I'd be as happy as this kid. Killer shelby!






mike j said:


> Very interesting, I hope there's more to this.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 27, 2015)

Mead


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 27, 2015)

Great Western Manufacturing


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 27, 2015)

1885


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2015)

*Thread of original photos only -- please!*


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 27, 2015)

Torpedo


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 27, 2015)

......


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2015)

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 27, 2015)

......


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I appreciate and have enjoyed seeing all the pictures that folks have taken the time to collect and scan, and scanned and shared all of those that I collected myself.
I'd like to ask that we please consider and honor the request of our fellow CABER:
This thread was intended for original vintage photographs. 
The original poster asked that it be left free of discussion, and that people use the "thumbs up" so pictures wouldn't be shown 2x+ when quoted.
The idea was to have pages of vintage photographs w/o interruption for all of us to enjoy and use as reference.

There's a great thread for photos we've taken of bikes:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29953-Give-It-Your-Best-Shot!-(bike-photography) 

thanks, 

Scott A.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 28, 2015)

Teamwork


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 28, 2015)

1934 CCM Overland






Thanks Gt


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2015)

*Blackhawk*





????????????????


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 28, 2015)

1949 Whiz


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Just looked at that thread again:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?62677

Lots of duplicated images from being quoted and not removing the pic(s).
Lots of modern images...we have a thread for that already too 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29953-Give-It-Your-Best-Shot!-(bike-photography)

Members that posted their _original vintage photos_ in other threads can certainly add them here, that would be great!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 28, 2015)

Might as well add Dona and her DX to this thread, circa 1941 and 1945. This bike graces our spare bedroom.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2015)

I already posted this one, but I thought it deserved to stand alone.
Here's to Gene Autry!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Dec 29, 2015)

Looks like they all have Wham o wheelie bars


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 29, 2015)

*Is that Dick Landy?*



mrg said:


> Looks like they all have Wham o wheelie bars View attachment 261739




Is that Dick Landy? :eek: 

_oops... sorry, i broke the rule..._


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2015)

Yep!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Dec 29, 2015)

The Tinker 1960


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 29, 2015)

*My first swchwinn*

This was a maroon and ivory 1948 Schwinn B-6.
My younger brother (now deceased) and family cat also in pic.
Only pic i have of this bike.


----------



## petritl (Dec 30, 2015)

Lots of kool in this picture that was posted on Facebook:


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 30, 2015)

petritl said:


> Lots of kool in this picture that was posted on Facebook:



You're right tad. It's cool on every level, the cars, the bike, very cool.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Pic of me tripple3 on my first bike in the backyard in Huntington Beach.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 1, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Pic of me tripple3 on my first bike in the backyard in Huntington Beach.
> View attachment 262307




This is the only picture that I've ever seen of you with your hands ON the handlebar !


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 1, 2016)

Thread of original photos only -- no discussion please!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2016)

*War-time photo*

Somebody's relatives....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 2, 2016)

*Found these today*

Neat old pic


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 3, 2016)

Green


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 9, 2016)

♤♡♢♧


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> ♤♡♢♧




 This no discussion business sucks, because this is a neat photograph and deserves some discussion.


----------



## barracuda (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## bike (Jan 9, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> This no discussion business sucks, because this is a neat photograph and deserves some discussion.




If people could keep it relevant info to the pic that would be fine but reposts with attaboys are what i am trying to avoid..they make for endless pages of useless reposted info= use the thumbs up feature instead...


Happy new year and thanks for contributing to this thread


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 17, 2016)

Unsure if this one has been posted..if so,my apologies


----------



## ace (Jan 24, 2016)

These guys were having fun!


----------



## stoney (Jan 24, 2016)

If motorcycle is OK in this thread, here is one photo I pick up recently. Have original owner in pics name and city, born died.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 24, 2016)

Spokane Wa, 1899 Bicycle Race

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Jan 24, 2016)

------------------moved to Show and tell thread


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## chitown (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Cdollar4 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 3, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Another photo of Dean, a little older with same bike. The mirror on the handlebars is gone. But
> looks like he is adjusting the bicycle siren which can be seen on the photo above.
> 
> 
> ...



1938-39 Hawthorne...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 3, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> *For the dog lover*
> 
> Columbia
> 
> View attachment 252042



and 1935 Rollfast


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 4, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 282435
> 
> View attachment 282508



Love this! Thanks you for sharing. Must have got some $change$ for those fenders  
Tire needs a little work, but I like your style kid!


----------



## barracuda (Feb 10, 2016)

Jacob Faber standing in the doorway of the shop, San Jose, California, circa 1920:


----------



## filmonger (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## barracuda (Feb 18, 2016)

Poet and playwright Alfred Jarry and his bicycles:


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 22, 2016)

,,,,,,


----------



## highship (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## tanksalot (Feb 23, 2016)

This Photo is of Win Van & his trainer at a Road bike bicycle race in Paris June 1950 .


----------



## spoker (Feb 23, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 282635



Whew,hes kinda weird


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Mead cycles 1920 give take.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 24, 2016)

More study, Mead photos


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 24, 2016)

1937 Los Angeles school yard.
For you Schwinnaholics.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 24, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 282635



this is a Rambler cycle.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 24, 2016)

Photo souce states England 1942 WWII


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 24, 2016)

x


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 26, 2016)

Slapping on the house paint


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 26, 2016)

Rockefeller with chainless


----------



## filmonger (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## halfatruck (Mar 7, 2016)

Fort Worth Swift Packing Co. salesmen swapping their cars for bikes, 1942.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 14, 2016)

The remarkable, 

 Vel Phillips


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 14, 2016)

Robot Joe Dynamo,  1951


----------



## filmonger (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 20, 2016)

....


----------



## mrg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 22, 2016)

...


----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 25, 2016)

....

 ...


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 26, 2016)

I bet many of you can relate to this photo


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 28, 2016)

....


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2016)

View attachment 299786


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 30, 2016)

And one for Fordmike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey! I think this guy stole my Napoleon!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 31, 2016)

Meads


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2016)

Another Mead.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 9, 2016)

...


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 12, 2016)

...


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 12, 2016)

....


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 13, 2016)

Chaplain, Korean War


----------



## filmonger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 17, 2016)

...


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 17, 2016)

...


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 17, 2016)

...


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 17, 2016)

...


----------



## Kelpie3 (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kelpie3 (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 26, 2016)

Girl gang


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 27, 2016)

...


----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (May 1, 2016)

These photo threads are a little unfocused and unwieldy, starting to see lots of repeats. Getting hard to keep track of what's already been posted. 
Here's one I haven't seen yet. (I hope!)


----------



## filmonger (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Dale Alan (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 4, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (May 5, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## burrolalb (May 6, 2016)

114 w vine st redlands califonia

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (May 7, 2016)

1896 Stearns bicycle


----------



## cds2323 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Dan the bike man (May 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 7, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (May 17, 2016)

.


----------



## John (Jul 27, 2016)

1937


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 29, 2016)

Tossing a tube (?)  into the scrap pile.


----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 31, 2016)

A man with his bike, car, and a snake around his neck!


----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2016)

Early 40's, my uncles in LA, Vern in front was one of the guys that started and raced for Bell helmets


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## truckd (Sep 5, 2016)

Telegraph Runner 1915


----------



## locomotion (Sep 11, 2016)

2 TOC pics


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2016)

Me, around 65-68


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 22, 2016)

Photo credit eemdeebee July 1937

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 22, 2016)

Then, December 25,1953 and now........


----------



## filmonger (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2016)

Just found this today, mint


----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)

View attachment 371575


----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 21, 2016)

Gormully?


----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 26, 2016)

JC Higgins


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 26, 2016)

Silver Kings


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 26, 2016)

Shelby Airflo boys


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 26, 2016)

Shelby Airflo girls


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 26, 2016)

1938 Bluebirds






And an oddball Elgin


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 26, 2016)

Huffman


----------



## mike j (Nov 26, 2016)

....


----------



## filmonger (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 11, 2016)

English


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 11, 2016)

Guinness Book Largest Wheeled Bicycle


----------



## filmonger (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 16, 2016)

mrg said:


> Me, around 65-68View attachment 360012 View attachment 360013




Wow 2 Schwinns before age 10,cool. Cool dog too. Looks a bit like my Yorkie


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 16, 2016)

Colson


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 16, 2016)

Mercury


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2016)

The transcontinental riders.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 17, 2016)

Here's another of Tony Pizzo shown in the above post. His claim to fame on his cross country rides was that he spent the whole time chained to his bike. He did several rides. 



And here's James T. Fagg who rode cross country on an Elgin Robin in 1938. He also went across the country a few times, pulling a homemade trailer that he used as a camper.


----------



## gtdohn (Dec 17, 2016)

Doesn't this guy look like Willy Robertson?


----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 18, 2017)

bike said:


> If you like a post, please use the THUMBS UP feature please! THANKS!
> 
> NEW 1/2016:If people could keep it _relevant info to the pic - bike -place or rider_ that would be fine but reposts with "attaboys" and COOL BIKE are what I am trying to avoid..they make for endless pages of useless reposted info=*PLEASE* use the thumbs up feature instead...
> 
> ...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2017)

Courtesy @Foxclassics 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1917-bicycle-picture.106752/


----------



## filmonger (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 11, 2017)

Little Boy with his New Schwinn Century Panther.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 14, 2017)

.......


----------



## Princeton (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2017)

Dublin


----------



## filmonger (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 2, 2017)

Ames Iowa


----------



## filmonger (May 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 4, 2017)

CA 1910


----------



## filmonger (May 4, 2017)

LA


----------



## filmonger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (May 26, 2017)




----------



## barracuda (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2017)

Ettore Bugatti


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 6, 2017)

1944


----------



## filmonger (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 13, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 643419 View attachment 643420 View attachment 643421 View attachment 643422


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 15, 2017)

Parkersburg WVA early 1900's.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 29, 2017)

Its a negative.  Huffman?


----------



## filmonger (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## serg (Nov 8, 2017)

Russia, Yaroslavl, 1913


----------



## filmonger (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2017)

Oppy, rollin with the changes.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 10, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Its a negative.  Huffman?
> 
> View attachment 700012


----------



## filmonger (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 11, 2017)

Doody!!!! or Baby Ruth?!?!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 16, 2017)

Schwinn Century badged Panther for Christmas! Wow! Lucky dog!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 16, 2017)

1950s


----------



## bike (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 2, 2017)

Start Shopping , click to zoom.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2017)

Shared off post on FB. Recent estate sale find.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 723311



You gotta love them doggies!


----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2017)

Not sure if this has already been posted. Came across this one today. Nice gams!


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## bike (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2017)

Emil Wastyn's Cycle Shop, Chicago.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Dec 29, 2017)

....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2017)

Found on FB. Apparently the local Sheriff Dept confiscated this bike in 1965 for being unsafe.


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 31, 2017)

"1915 Race for Life Excelsior Display"
Click to ZOOM


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 1, 2018)

The BMX is 1982, The last pic is me with my tow bike I used to pick up bikes around the city to repair. I had a fun pick up an delivery when I could ride.


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2018)

Pics of me, my sister, my dad, and my first two wheeler from Sears


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 5, 2018)

Tanking off some sweet jumps...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## bike (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Feb 3, 2018)

.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 4, 2018)

Bike-powered German radio


----------



## filmonger (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## bike (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 18, 2018)

my Mom and Dad at Yosemite. 1953 or 1954


----------



## filmonger (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Mike Hughes (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## bike (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## barracuda (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## bike (Mar 8, 2018)

...


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 9, 2018)

I bought this on ebay a while back. 1941 Dx. I have one just like it. Barry


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2018)

Folsom Prison bike race, circa 1926


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 23, 2018)

September 2, 1897 - _The Bearings_ - Orient Pacemakers


----------



## Pauliemon (Mar 27, 2018)

Dude it's 420!


----------



## bike (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## bike (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## bike (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## bike (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## stoney (Apr 21, 2018)

Just found


----------



## filmonger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (May 8, 2018)




----------



## bike (May 8, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (May 17, 2018)

Pretty excited about this recent photo find.


----------



## bike (May 20, 2018)




----------



## cds2323 (May 23, 2018)

.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 24, 2018)

Original 3" x 5" from my collection.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 27, 2018)

1890's on ebay 332665440684


----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2018)




----------



## charnleybob (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## charnleybob (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## charnleybob (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## charnleybob (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## charnleybob (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 13, 2018)

more ebay photos


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2018)

View attachment 823442


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 13, 2018)

fatbar and kid


----------



## bike (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 15, 2018)

like it so much-i'm using it as my avatar.....


----------



## bike (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 8, 2018)

courtesy @gkeep


----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## bike (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## bike (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 21, 2018)

'59 Jag - Fayetteville, NC

I cleaned this bike a couple of years ago - the original owner still rides it - mostly in his basement with his grand-kids.


----------



## bike (Nov 21, 2018)

Tuned up by Pat C.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Mercian (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi All,

I've recently posted several very detailed photos from all sides of a 1917/18 Columbia 'Military Model' in the Military bikes thread. The pictures were taken ion May 31st 1919.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/w...nal-rifle-carrying-development-photos.143081/

Here's a taster,









Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 1, 2018)

@shoe3


----------



## bike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## bike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 1, 2018)

*This is NOT the same l'il boy *
*featured in Entry #804 .. above.*

*


*


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 7, 2018)

Sailors in Vietnam


----------



## Miyata FL. (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## bike (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## bike (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 11, 2018)

Check out this cool cat!


----------



## bike (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Dec 15, 2018)

....


----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Mercian (Dec 15, 2018)

^ Queens Head, Horsham Road, Dorking, Surrey UK ^
https://www.queensheaddorking.co.uk/gallery


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Dec 16, 2018)

Guthries Bicycles....Salt Lake City....1904


----------



## bike (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## bike (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 17, 2018)

Oregon


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 17, 2018)

Rollstone Cycling Club , Fitchburg Ma 1890's


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 17, 2018)

ASU Tempe 1972


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 17, 2018)

Navajo County AZ


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 17, 2018)

Gee Wally wait up.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 17, 2018)

Betty White 1957


----------



## Sven (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## bike (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## bike (Dec 22, 2018)

*Mouse over to Zoom*
*-*
*Click to enlarge*


----------



## bike (Dec 22, 2018)

*Mouse over to Zoom
-
Click to enlarge*


----------



## Eddieman (Dec 22, 2018)

Bike riding video fun in front of Quigley's Bicycle Shop, Manville NJ. My guess late 40's early 50''s

Bu3iOPfIX1Y


----------



## Eddieman (Dec 22, 2018)

Quigley's Bike Shop. Manville NJ. Corner of Konpf St. and North 6th Ave.


----------



## bike (Dec 22, 2018)

30s  monark 5 bar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dayton ss in window of house in movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bike (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## bike (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## bike (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2018)

Eddieman said:


> Bike riding video fun in front of Quigley's Bicycle Shop, Manville NJ. My guess late 40's early 50''s
> 
> Bu3iOPfIX1Y





Eddieman said:


> Quigley's Bike Shop. Manville NJ. Corner of Konpf St. and North 6th Ave.
> 
> View attachment 923029





bike said:


> 30s  monark 5 bar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dayton ss in window of house in movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




That looks like a Spring/Summer 38 Five/Twin Bar.(long Spring Troxel & no Pie Crust chainguard)
Also looks like a 38 curve downtube Super Streamline in the window in video!
Fabulous!


Hard to tell from the grainy photo.
But an unusual sight for sure.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 24, 2018)

Junior high circa 1977 , yours truly,  taken with a good ole Polaroid one step !


----------



## bike (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Dec 26, 2018)

This is my neighbors' Grandad in the UK...postal worker. Big ring on that bike....


----------



## bike (Dec 26, 2018)

turned the right way!


----------



## bike (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 28, 2018)

Syracuse NY 1905


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 28, 2018)

Cool bike!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 28, 2018)

I bought this one on ebay today.


----------



## 99 bikes (Dec 28, 2018)

My grandparents, I think in the 40's.


----------



## bike (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## bike (Dec 29, 2018)

Above best send through private conversation and not posed-sorry to be picky= lettuce keep every post with a new pic


----------



## bike (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## gkeep (Dec 30, 2018)

TOC Ocean Beach and Cliff House San Francisco. Notice bikes stored upside down in sand to the right. Also seems to be something wheeled, maybe trike, down at the waters edge in center.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 1, 2019)

Watching sailboats. 
Haines Point, Washington DC 1941


----------



## Lars Cohn (Jan 1, 2019)

Uncle Jack on his Schwinn DX, circa late 40s.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 1, 2019)

1938/9 Schwinn motorbike


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 5, 2019)

Cincinnati Time Star Newspaper, date uncertain. 1900? Looks like a baseball promo was happening. 
 Interesting that all riders appear to be black men.
Davis bikes,  motorcycle far right.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 7, 2019)

Here's my father-in-law,(late) circa later 



1930's(?) maybe early / mid 40's..


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2019)

Note the 28" wheel, C model back on the stage.


----------



## bike (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 11, 2019)

1933 Speed-o-byke 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 15, 2019)

Barbara Streisand and brother


----------



## bike (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Jan 15, 2019)

-----

Marcel Berthet, 1933 -





-----


----------



## Sven (Jan 16, 2019)

*March 23 1931*. German engineer_ Herr Ricther_ and his _rakenrod_ ( rocket bicycle) . 12 rockets mounted on the back enable him to reach a speed of 90kph (56mph) until the machine exploded. Ricther was thrown off but not seriousy hurt.


----------



## Sven (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Jan 16, 2019)

-----

Giusto Cerruti -

"Sum daze be mo' woysuh den udduhz."






-----


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2019)

1949 Le Tour de France. Helper lubricates the chain of Italian racer , Gino Sclardis


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Jan 17, 2019)

-----

Champion Charly Gaul riding for Gazzola team on a Fiorelli, ~1961.  In first image he is the one on the left.









Topline Fiorelli machines at this time featured a tubular crown, similar to Raleigh, but rare on Italian mounts.









-----


----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2019)

1932 Amphibious bike


----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2019)

Barbara Eden 1966.........................................................Elizabeth Montgomery with Dick York


----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2019)

1890, Charles Tripp ( at the rear) and Eli Bowen went biking for recreation. Both were employed by Barnum & Bailey & Ringling Bros Circus.
This photo is sometimes titled "Team Work"


----------



## juvela (Jan 18, 2019)

-----

Terrot: combination bicycle and motorcycle dealership.  France, the interwar period.  Predates purchase of marque by Peugeot.





-----


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 19, 2019)

Cleveland 1897


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2019)

1940s Fat tire bike


----------



## Dave K (Jan 19, 2019)

Spotted this on my buddies shop wall.


----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2019)

1956 Members of the Brighton Excelsior Cycling Club ( BECC ) on a club run.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Scout Evans (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2019)

Just saw this pic posted somewhere else. Early 36 CWC


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2019)

*1962 Halloween Fest. Anaheim CA.*


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 24, 2019)

1890s to 1897


----------



## Sven (Jan 25, 2019)

1940, two Swedish woman stop at the Milk Bar


----------



## Sven (Jan 25, 2019)

*1941 - Woman riding her bike as a nazi soldier looks on in Oslo, Norway.*


----------



## Sven (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 27, 2019)

Sonoma CA, exterior and interior JF Triggs bike shop


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Mercian (Jan 28, 2019)

Sven said:


> View attachment 938230
> *1941 - Woman riding her bike as a nazi soldier looks on in Oslo, Norway.*




Note V for victory graffiti painted on wall behind the soldier!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 28, 2019)

Canadian Trooper, Normandy June 1944


----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2019)

*1194 tandem , May 15th 1938*


----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)

@TieDye


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)

Weird


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)

Action shot


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)

Truss frame


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2019)

-----





-----


----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2019)

-----

France, 1960's -





-----


----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2019)

-----





-----


----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2019)

-----





-----


----------



## bike (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## TieDye (Feb 1, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> @TieDye
> 
> View attachment 941076



@fordmike65. Awesome!!! Thanks for thinking of me. I'm going to save this picture.
Deb


----------



## Sven (Feb 1, 2019)

*Sept 14 , 1943.
Roughly translated  (Swedish)
"Russians in {????Bagga Oalaina??????"
"Nikolai Petrov cycled from the forest. The coat he is wearing belongs to the Germans"*


----------



## Sven (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 1, 2019)

Detroit Cops, 1895


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 2, 2019)

NYPD cycle squad


----------



## charnleybob (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## b 17 fan (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 943341



Is that a Fowler or America on the left??


----------



## b 17 fan (Feb 4, 2019)

1968 auto show


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 4, 2019)

Monark bicycle facotory 



1950s


----------



## b 17 fan (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Feb 6, 2019)

-----





-----


----------



## juvela (Feb 6, 2019)

-----

Conclusion of successful 100 mile tandem record attempt.  11 September 1926, England.






-----


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 6, 2019)

Windswept Green and Luscious Lavender


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 6, 2019)

Chicago cop with his Mead


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 6, 2019)

Full Monty Pierce


----------



## juvela (Feb 6, 2019)

------

Cycletouring in western Norway, 1889.

(Norway ruled by Sweden at this time.  Became independent 1905.)





------


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 7, 2019)

View attachment 944802


----------



## juvela (Feb 7, 2019)

-----

John Hughes upon completion of his End-To-End (Lands End to John O' Groats) record ride of 1929.  93 hours, 55 minutes.






-----


----------



## b 17 fan (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## BenTPhork (Feb 7, 2019)

My pop. Early 1930s. Audenreid, Pa.


----------



## charnleybob (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## b 17 fan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Feb 8, 2019)

-----

Mopeds by Monark Cykelfabriken Aktigborg of Varberg, Sweden.  1958, 1956, 1956 & 1956:

















-----


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 8, 2019)

_*"From Husqvarna comes quality bike rides"*_






*Cargo cycle*



Husqvarna factory - building bicycle Frames


----------



## juvela (Feb 8, 2019)

-----






------


----------



## Sven (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 9, 2019)

Lancaster Amish woman on kick bike. The Amish priest and deacons in the Lancaster community forbid the use of peddle powered bicycles .


An Amish ( non Lancaster member) man  peddles behind a buggy


----------



## juvela (Feb 9, 2019)

Sven said:


> View attachment 946077 Lancaster Amish woman on kick bike. The Amish priest and deacons in the Lancaster community forbid the use of peddle powered bicycles .View attachment 946082
> An Amish ( non Lancaster member) man  peddles behind a buggy




-----

Someone needs to offer to put that lady's fork in their alignment gauge for a chiropractic adjustment.

-----


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 11, 2019)

*Early 1900s. Members of the Wheelmen B.C. , Shawnee PA*


----------



## Sven (Feb 12, 2019)

Dean Jones 1967


----------



## Sven (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 12, 2019)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 13, 2019)

Sharpsville, PA 1950


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 15, 2019)

Greer Garson and Walter Piegeon


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## SWPA (Feb 18, 2019)

Not sure if Rita has been posted yet...


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2019)

About a hundred times.
It's too bad, there isn't some type of filter that flags a post if it is redundant or if a new thread is similar to an already existing  thread.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## SWPA (Feb 19, 2019)

Nevermind, not worth it.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## bike (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Feb 23, 2019)

------

Lazzeratti Bike Shop, Roma 1915 -





David Rattray Catalogue Cover, Glasgow 1962





United States of America Olympic Squad, 1960





-----


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Feb 24, 2019)

-----

Cycle maker Leonard Johansson, Eskilstuna Sweden, turn of the century -





An assemblage of his products, 1904 -





-----


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## bike (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## gkeep (Mar 2, 2019)

Title: “[San Francisco] Cyclist and his awards.” circa 1895.

 Description: “Walter F. Foster of San Francisco, now head of the outdoor advertising firm of Foster and Kleiser, held dozens of speed records in the 'nineties. In 1895 he broke the Coast record for 25 miles, sustaining a speed of more than 20 miles an hour.“

 Los Angeles Public Library Photo Collection


----------



## Miyata FL. (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 4, 2019)

The Bicycle Shop 1902


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 5, 2019)

*Picture of the very first CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride* ...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 5, 2019)

.


----------



## bike (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## bike (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## harpon (Mar 13, 2019)

Hell no, 1972.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 14, 2019)

Found this yesterday, original owner had it on a dresser in the bedroom. The bike he got at the end of the war, been in the frame since. Monark Rocket, around 46-48.


----------



## bike (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 24, 2019)

bike said:


> View attachment 960168


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## bike (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Apr 4, 2019)

-----

MICHE bicycle parts factory, Italy ~1927 -





-----


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 5, 2019)

Chicago Alley 1965


----------



## gkeep (Apr 5, 2019)

Excerpt/stolen from this article. https://www.kcet.org/shows/lost-la/a-brief-history-of-bicycles-in-the-los-angeles-area.

In the late nineteenth century, the introduction of the modern bicycle sparked a nation-wide bicycle craze. Fervor for the two-wheeled vehicle especially resonated in Southern California, a region that prided itself on ideal year-round conditions for healthy outdoor activity.
Enthusiasts organized group rides across the Southland, formed local bicycle clubs, and lobbied for the construction of bicycle roads.
Perhaps the most famous bicycle route was the California Cycleway, an elevated bikeway whose plans called for it to extend from the historic Los Angeles Plaza to Pasadena's Hotel Green. Made of Oregon pine, the causeway featured easy grades, sparing cyclists from the hilly terrain between the two cities.
A one-and-a-quarter-mile stretch of the privately financed cycleway, pictured below in photographs from the Pasadena Museum of History, opened in 1897 between the Hotel Green and South Pasadena's Raymond Hotel, but by the first decade of the twentieth century it had fallen into disuse. Its full route to Los Angeles was never completed. Today, the Arroyo Seco Parkway uses much of the California Cycleway's original right-of-way.






Cyclists crossing Cahuenga Pass (present-day site of the Hollywood Freeway) in 1897. Courtesy of USC Digital Library - California Historical Society Collection.


----------



## bike (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 8, 2019)

The Life Of 1 Bike On The Farm During The War!
We all love our barn finds, and these photos show the beginning of one. These are part of 2 family wartime albums fresh out of an attic Saturday!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 10, 2019)

circa 1938 Chicago-original owner. I now own exact bike in this photo.


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 11, 2019)

Fresno CA way back


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 23, 2019)

My 1/2 brother. probably early 30's....


----------



## Sven (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 29, 2019)

Still going thru negatives, this one was in a pack called "Parade". Not sure of the year, but the cars might be new......


----------



## rusty_apache (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Sven (May 1, 2019)




----------



## bike (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Clark58mx (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Sven (May 2, 2019)




----------



## b 17 fan (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 9, 2019)

Registration day. Tallahassee FL.


----------



## juvela (May 9, 2019)

-----

San Antonio, Texas, Newspaper Delivery, About 1925 -





@bulldog1935 @warrensibley @petritl 

-----


----------



## juvela (May 9, 2019)

-----

Two-wheeler Reparations Service, Southwest Harbor, Maine, 1900 -





-----


----------



## juvela (May 9, 2019)

-----

Avon, Connecticut -





-----


----------



## juvela (May 9, 2019)

-----

Chicago, 1941  -





-----


----------



## juvela (May 9, 2019)

-----

Detroit, Michigan - undated





@slowride

-----


----------



## juvela (May 9, 2019)

-----

Belgium, undated





-----


----------



## slowride (May 9, 2019)

Paris 1942 during occupation


----------



## slowride (May 9, 2019)

Paris under occupation


----------



## juvela (May 10, 2019)

-----







-----


----------



## juvela (May 10, 2019)

-----


----------



## mazdaflyer (May 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (May 11, 2019)

------





-----


----------



## juvela (May 11, 2019)

-----





-----


----------



## juvela (May 12, 2019)

-----




-----


----------



## juvela (May 12, 2019)

-----





-----


----------



## juvela (May 12, 2019)

-----





-----


----------



## juvela (May 12, 2019)

------





-----


----------



## Miyata FL. (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 12, 2019)

https://oregonencyclopedia.org/articles/eugene/#.XNhseNNKiAw

That didn't work. Please delete.


----------



## Miyata FL. (May 16, 2019)




----------



## slowride (May 16, 2019)

More Paris under occupation...


----------



## Sven (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 22, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 22, 2019)

Still scanning negatives and saw this in my Mom's stack. Date & people unknown.....


----------



## b 17 fan (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)

Something doesn't look right with this one.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)

Not me!


----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2019)




----------



## juvela (May 27, 2019)

-----

katzen & fahrraden -









-----


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 27, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 27, 2019)

I have posted this pic before, not knowing who or where it was. After scanning 100's of my fathers negatives, I now know this is my 1/2 brother in Oklahoma City, early to mid 30's....It's in the blood.


----------



## bike (May 29, 2019)




----------



## bike (May 29, 2019)




----------



## bike (May 29, 2019)




----------



## lgrinnings (May 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2019)

Messenger with his,
1918 Excelsior Cycle Co. Auto-Bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2019)

Lucky kid with his brand new 1961 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## slowride (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## b 17 fan (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## blincoe (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Jun 22, 2019)

-----

Cycling Club Members,  Quimper France, 1951 -





-----


----------



## juvela (Jun 22, 2019)

-----

Roold bicycle factory racing team, Circuit du Finistere, France 1933 -





------


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)

I think I have this same bike!


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 24, 2019)

Gal on her beautiful '36 Colson Vogue


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 25, 2019)

1965, Puyallup WA, three-wheeler club


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## bike (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Jul 30, 2019)

-----

21 October 1933

Motor-paced speed record achieved by Alexis Blanc-Garin of 128.2kmh (~86mph) in Montlhery, France -






-----


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 30, 2019)

Miyata FL. said:


> View attachment 1036403



Is that Marlena Detrick? ( I'm sure I butchered the spelling..)


----------



## Miyata FL. (Aug 1, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Is that Marlena Detrick? ( I'm sure I butchered the spelling..)



Joan Crawford


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## bike (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 4, 2019)

United States corporal on a cruiser bicycle; barracks are in the background. Presumably the Aleutian Islands. No date No date


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 10, 2019)

These are from my hometown....


----------



## bike (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 16, 2019)

The original Shelby Cycle Manufacturing Company..*.1895*


----------



## Miyata FL. (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 31, 2019)

....


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 8, 2019)

My dad as a kid.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 9, 2019)

Me.................1957.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 9, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Me.................1957.
> 
> View attachment 1060759



That's awesome. Where was this at?


----------



## nick1985 (Sep 10, 2019)

My dad (middle) in 1970. Victoria, Australia


----------



## bike (Sep 10, 2019)

Magic lantern slide:


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 11, 2019)

The first 2 Pictures are Mary in 1939 at age 17 in Decatur, GA .... she had just graduated High School and purchased her ELGIN at Sears and Roebuck Dept. Store on Ponce De Leon Blvd in Atlanta (*building is STILL there *..... and now known as "Ponce City Market" !)
<><><><><><>
The 2nd two pictures are 2 weeks ago (9/03/19) and *Mary is now 97 years old* .... and I JUST finished restoring her bike for her!
**** 80 Years Later she STILL Loves her 39 Elgin .... and it rides like new again!  (she doesn't plan on riding it though, at age 97)
It is on display in her foyer at her beautiful house in N. GA ....
(NOTE: she chose the Turquoise Color herself) as the factory-original color was a slightly darker AQUA or Teal ... 
CHEERS!! CCR Dave


----------



## Sven (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 14, 2019)

.


----------



## Sven (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## 38Bike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 23, 2019)

A few from my friend's family who's grandmother's side emigrated from Germany in the early 1920's and settled in the Gilroy/Hollister CA / Central Valley area.

First bike pic is from Germany. Interesting second bike pic I would like to Id.

Please forgive the non bike pics but I wanted to put these in context.

N













































@hoofhearted
@Patric


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Sep 23, 2019)

My first custom bicycle in 1983 “ Town clowns “


----------



## bike (Sep 24, 2019)

DAYTON on sprocket of 2nd bike?


----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Kato (Sep 26, 2019)

I have no idea where I found this pic.......maybe here on the CABE....it's Bad Azzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Sven (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 27, 2019)

Sept 27 2019


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 29, 2019)

Will Robertson of the Washington Bicycle Club riding an American Star Bicycle down the steps of the United States Capitol, 1885.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Rivnut (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Rivnut (Oct 2, 2019)

Bill Gates


----------



## Sven (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## bike (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## bike (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## bike (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## bike (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Wanted33 (Oct 14, 2019)

Me, and my (used) bike somewhere around 1960. I can't remember the brand of that bike. I truly wasn't an orphan as my wife said when she first saw this picture. We didn't have much, but didn't know it as everyone around us had the same.





Me, and a friend riding our Christmas bikes (that's the same bike as above) Same time period.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 15, 2019)

Uh huh.


----------



## Sven (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## then8j (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## bike (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Oct 21, 2019)

-----

Les Usines de De Dion-Bouton MCMXXIV  -





-----


----------



## Handyman (Oct 22, 2019)

Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Sven (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## lwbicycle (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## bike (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## gkeep (Oct 24, 2019)

I'd say these guys were the original "Marin mountain bikers". 

During this period in the mid-1890s, the Tocaloma Hotel attracted bicyclists from the city, who rode in organized and sponsored groups like the Bay City Wheelmen, Pacific Cycling Club (whose dozen members had “a pleasant ride and an excellent dinner” in 1890), Camera Club Cyclists and the Olympic Club’s cycling annex. Tocaloma offered good food and lodging and so the cyclists came, called in one article the “able-bodied knights of the rubbered wheel.”


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Wheeler (Oct 27, 2019)

My mom. Taken in '43 I think.
 I have a dated one of her and my aunt ....
somewhere.
  Mom never even learned to ride a bike.


----------



## bike (Oct 28, 2019)

not up to my usual quality but for the schwinn freaks


----------



## Sven (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## bike (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## petritl (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## bike (Oct 31, 2019)

Opens image gallery


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## bike (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Nov 4, 2019)

-----

American actress Linda Darnell demonstrates flat tyre repair technique -





-----


----------



## Sven (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## bike (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 7, 2019)

In front of our Newspaper Office...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Nov 9, 2019)

-----

French professional racer Victor Fontan riding for the Elvish team, (silver medalist in Los Angeles Olympics of 1932) France.   Some days be woyser than others...




-----


----------



## bike (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Nov 10, 2019)

-----

Tyre fabrication by the olde process...





-----


----------



## juvela (Nov 11, 2019)

-----

[_pas de mots]





_
-----


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## bike (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Nov 13, 2019)

*Irina Demick 1961


*


----------



## bike (Nov 14, 2019)

Wright Brothers shop.  Orvil and helper.
See: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/reproducing-an-1896-wright-van-cleve.161556/


----------



## Sven (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## gkeep (Nov 24, 2019)

Borrowed from a Bay Area history facebook post. This is captioned as a cycling club in Los Gatos California circa 1890s.


----------



## Chuck S (Nov 24, 2019)

My Grandfather and his new bike


----------



## bike (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## bike (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Rivnut (Dec 2, 2019)

K
 same model as in #1,423


----------



## bike (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## bike (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 10, 2019)

Jimmy Hendrix, left- His cousin Bob Hendrix right.


----------



## Sven (Dec 10, 2019)

Detroit Riots 1967


----------



## Sven (Dec 10, 2019)

Toronto 1970s


----------



## Sven (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Mercian (Dec 13, 2019)

25th Infantry at Yellowstone with 1896 Spalding bikes.

Photo credit Gearjunkie, and details here:









						Little-Known Heroes: All-Black 25th Infantry Bicycle Corps
					

Meet some of the toughest men ever to ride a bike.




					gearjunkie.com


----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## bike (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## bike (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## JimR56 (Dec 24, 2019)

San Jose CA, 1958


----------



## Sven (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## dmk441 (Dec 24, 2019)

.


----------



## bike (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 9, 2020)

Wartime Elgin (blackout hub/pedal). Boy born in March 1935


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## gkeep (Jan 11, 2020)

(ca. 1910)*^ - The Wheelmen were regular participants in the La Fiesta de Los Angeles downtown parade in April.




Crowds out to welcome President McKinleys visit to Los Angeles in 1901





1900)^ - Group photo of members of Los Angeles High School's Kodak and bicycle club. Some hold their cameras, other stand near bicycles.


----------



## gkeep (Jan 11, 2020)

I've always wanted to try this.


----------



## PAValentine (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jan 13, 2020)

Wish I had a better photo but this was my local Schwinn shop growing up!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Rivnut (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2020)

Viet Nam 1971


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2020)

1938


----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2020)

1955


----------



## bike (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 22, 2020)

Getting rid of my doggie trailer today....


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 22, 2020)

Inseparable...


----------



## Sven (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 24, 2020)

Trifecta complete  



Cyclist Finds Injured Puppy, Carries Pooch on His Back to Safety


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 24, 2020)

This one is reaching out from the past...she wants you to go riding with her, if you dare.


----------



## Sven (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 24, 2020)

Oh wow... So many baskets! And someone doesn't like getting their picture taken.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi All,

"Last Train from Bombay" was a 1952 American drama film starring Jon Hall and Lisa Ferraday.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## bike (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## saladshooter (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 30, 2020)

Just gotta be home by dark...


----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 31, 2020)

Opens image gallery


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 1, 2020)

Jeanie Russell


----------



## Sven (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Wingslover (Feb 3, 2020)

.


----------



## bike (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## biker (Feb 5, 2020)

Mail call.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## gkeep (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Cs nd bikes (Feb 11, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 13, 2020)

U.S. Park Police, Washington DC 1918


----------



## Sven (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## GTs58 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Feb 16, 2020)

My mother in 1932.


----------



## Sven (Feb 16, 2020)

Washington DC 1937



Washington DC 1920s


----------



## Rambler (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## biker (Feb 17, 2020)

b


----------



## Sven (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## biker (Feb 18, 2020)

a


----------



## biker (Feb 18, 2020)

b


----------



## biker (Feb 18, 2020)

b


----------



## Sven (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## biker (Feb 20, 2020)

O


----------



## biker (Feb 20, 2020)

g


----------



## gkeep (Feb 20, 2020)

Display at the 1915 Panama Pacific Exposition San Francisco. Also a Dayton made sidecar motorcycle.


----------



## biker (Feb 20, 2020)

w


----------



## Sven (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## biker (Feb 20, 2020)

c


----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## biker (Feb 21, 2020)

Beaver


----------



## biker (Feb 21, 2020)

Jimmy


----------



## biker (Feb 21, 2020)

Alfred


----------



## biker (Feb 21, 2020)

Boggie


----------



## biker (Feb 21, 2020)

Russell


----------



## biker (Feb 21, 2020)

2


----------



## biker (Feb 21, 2020)

PF


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 21, 2020)

my aunt Winnie 1946 ..... she was a fox


----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 25, 2020)

1942


----------



## biker (Feb 25, 2020)

s


----------



## Sven (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## biker (Feb 27, 2020)

that’s me!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## biker (Feb 28, 2020)

ww


----------



## biker (Feb 28, 2020)

ww


----------



## biker (Feb 28, 2020)

ww


----------



## biker (Feb 28, 2020)

d


----------



## biker (Feb 28, 2020)

e


----------



## biker (Feb 28, 2020)

f


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 28, 2020)

I think it's in my blood......


----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 29, 2020)

*


*


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 29, 2020)

The oldest/longest continuous family run bike shop closes March 31st 2020


----------



## Sven (Mar 2, 2020)

1953 "Superboy" buggy tricycle .Berlin Germany


----------



## Sven (Mar 2, 2020)

1920s


----------



## Sven (Mar 2, 2020)

1972


----------



## biker (Mar 3, 2020)

o


----------



## biker (Mar 3, 2020)

y


----------



## biker (Mar 3, 2020)

m


----------



## PAValentine (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## biker (Mar 3, 2020)

d


----------



## biker (Mar 3, 2020)

t


----------



## biker (Mar 3, 2020)

f


----------



## biker (Mar 3, 2020)

p


----------



## biker (Mar 4, 2020)

y


----------



## biker (Mar 4, 2020)

t


----------



## biker (Mar 4, 2020)

v


----------



## biker (Mar 4, 2020)

x


----------



## biker (Mar 4, 2020)

Notice they leaned their bikes on the curb to stand them up without a kickstand.


----------



## biker (Mar 4, 2020)

a


----------



## biker (Mar 4, 2020)

b


----------



## biker (Mar 4, 2020)

c


----------



## biker (Mar 4, 2020)

d


----------



## Sven (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## biker (Mar 10, 2020)

More


----------



## biker (Mar 10, 2020)

More


----------



## biker (Mar 10, 2020)

More


----------



## biker (Mar 10, 2020)

More


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 10, 2020)

My grandmother (standing up) and her friend in 1914.


----------



## Sven (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 11, 2020)

Roy Hilton - Baltimore Colts -1972


----------



## Sven (Mar 11, 2020)

Baltimore Washington Race track 1925


----------



## Sven (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Mercian (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi All,

just came across these in my WW1 image file. (Courtesy, The Smithsonian)









Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2020)

1960s


----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Rivnut (Mar 13, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just came across these in my WW1 image file. (Courtesy, The Smithsonian)
> 
> ...



$100,000,000 in 1917 would be more than $ one billion nine hundred sixty million in today's  dollars.  Wonder how close the Boy Scouts came?


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 15, 2020)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1154631View attachment 1154632



I came by to drop this same photo in, well of Howard's.


----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2020)

_Looking north on Macdonald in the first block below Main about 1956, the Pioneer Hotel began in 1894 as the Alhambra, finest in Mesa. It burned in 1921, was reconstructed the following year and received a large addition in 1951. It survives as a public hotel operated by Transitional Living Communities. Pat’s Bicycle Shop was next door from 1947 to 1957, when it moved to 929 East Main. The still family owned business moved to Gilbert Gateway Towne Center near the airport at the end of 2009._


----------



## Sven (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 16, 2020)

Norway 1890s



Neatherlands. early1940s


----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 20, 2020)

Distant relative in PA. Dont know what bike that is, my mom passed last year and I got some pics.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 20, 2020)

Not that old, but me in 1980 at age 10. Right side in tracksuit.


----------



## Sven (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## bikebozo (Mar 21, 2020)

Be safe


----------



## Sven (Mar 23, 2020)

1939 / Wedding procession


----------



## Sven (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## bikebozo (Mar 23, 2020)

Be safe


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 23, 2020)

Trick Rider William Hoefler


----------



## bike (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## bike (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 27, 2020)

Bicycle shop


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 27, 2020)

1938 American Youth Hostel Spring trip. Pic was taken in Groton, MA. Not related to any of the riders. The pic was given to me.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 30, 2020)

..........


----------



## bike (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Mercian (Apr 1, 2020)

Burning B-17 Flying Fortress of the 366th Bomb Squadron, 305th Bomb Group (Triangle G). This incident occured on August 11, 1944 at Chelveston, Northhamptonshire, England. This is very near my hometown, and I used to do reunions for the aircrew there in the 1980's to 1990's.






						366th Bomb Squadron | American Air Museum
					






					www.americanairmuseum.com


----------



## Sven (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## juvela (Apr 3, 2020)

-----





----


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2020)

1952


----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2020)

Young lady with her wooden rim bicycle


----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2020)

USSR Red Army


----------



## bike (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2020)

*Mary Beth Hughes*


----------



## bike (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2020)

New Zealand.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Mercian (Apr 9, 2020)

WW1 Italian Bersaglieri troops with Bianchi Model 1912 folding bicycles.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 9, 2020)

Italian Lancia 1Z armoured car in October 1918. Bianchi folding bicycle on the wing. (see photo above).


----------



## bike (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## bike (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## bike (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## bike (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Sven (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## bike (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## bike (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## bike (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## bike (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Rivnut (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Apr 22, 2020)

1926, my mother (age 12) in the middle and her first bicycle.


----------



## bike (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 23, 2020)

Cardenas Bicycle Shop
104 S. Laredo, San Antonio, TX
May 1925


----------



## bike (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## bike (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## bike (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## bike (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 30, 2020)

Copenhagen rush hour


----------



## Sven (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 30, 2020)

This bike shop is still in business here in town....


----------



## Sven (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 5, 2020)




----------



## bike (May 5, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (May 5, 2020)

Cradock's bike shop, Omaha, in the 1950's.
I got my Typhoon here.


----------



## lgrinnings (May 5, 2020)

Friends of the parents of an elderly woman from whom I purchased the pictured 1895 Columbia Model 43 tandem.


----------



## bike (May 8, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 8, 2020)

I posted a photo of a bike shop that's been here in town for over 100yrs....Here's the rest of the pics and a little history...


----------



## Mercian (May 8, 2020)

YB29 'Hobo Queen' at Glatton, UK, March 1944. the only B29 in the UK before VE Day.


----------



## Mercian (May 8, 2020)

A father takes his child to see the crowds outside Buckingham Palace, London. VE Day, May 8th 1945.


----------



## Sven (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Wingslover (May 10, 2020)

My mom: Chicago, 1942. Happy Mother's Day!(U.S.)


----------



## gkeep (May 12, 2020)

My dad would have been 100 today. Here is on of the only photos I have of him as a child. Probably 1922 when he was 2 years old in front of their home in Carter Lake area of Omaha.


----------



## Sven (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 13, 2020)




----------



## juvela (May 13, 2020)

-----

Mercedes/Daimler plant, undated.





-----


----------



## bike (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 13, 2020)




----------



## bike (May 14, 2020)




----------



## bike (May 15, 2020)




----------



## bike (May 16, 2020)

Opens image gallery


----------



## Sven (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 17, 2020)

1894


----------



## bike (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hm. (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hm. (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hm. (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hm. (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hm. (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hm. (May 17, 2020)




----------



## bike (May 18, 2020)




----------



## bike (May 22, 2020)




----------



## bike (May 23, 2020)




----------



## bike (May 25, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (May 26, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## hotrod (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 8, 2020)

1923, Vancouver


----------



## Sven (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Mercian (Jun 9, 2020)

Photo Credit:  R. Seaver / Roger Freeman Collection http://www.americanairmuseum.com/media/2386

Personnel of the 44th Bomb Group hoist a bicycle up a telegraph pole at Cheddington, UK.


----------



## juvela (Jun 10, 2020)

-----

Malaguti of Bologna Italy

Manufacturer of racing bicycles and frame lugs, began 1930





















-----


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Mercian (Jun 17, 2020)

As with Bike's image above, US 25th Infantry 1896. The bikes are from  A.G. Spalding & Bros. of Chicopee Falls, Massachusetts.









						25th Infantry Bicycle Corps (1896-97) •
					

The 25th Infantry Bicycle Corps was a unit of black soldiers commanded by a white officer, Lt. James A. Moss, which was formed in 1896 to test the combat viability of bicycle-mounted troops by riding from Missoula, Montana to Saint Louis, Missouri. Moss, a West Point graduate and … Read More25th...




					www.blackpast.org
				








__





						U.S. Army's 25th Infantry Bicycle Corps: Wheels of War
					

In 1897 a unit of black infantrymen set out on a grueling expedition to demonstrate a unique means of military transport--the  bicycle.




					www.historynet.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 17, 2020)

Brownsville Texas, 1942


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 19, 2020)

Cousins


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## bike (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## JKT (Jun 27, 2020)

6/27/20


----------



## bike (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## juvela (Jul 7, 2020)

-----

"Zizi" pennyfarthing -






---

images from the Trophee de France event, organised and sponsored by Peugeot, 1911 & 1912 -





















---

Peugeot continued ownership of the Trophee de France name and produced cycles with it.  This example dated by its owner as "early 1950's":








the protrusion visible on the lower headlug is a steering lock.

-----


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## juvela (Jul 7, 2020)

-----

Steam-powered tricycle by De Dion-Bouton, France 1887.

The firm also produced pedal cycles and went on to design and manufacture successful suspension systems used in motor racing / sports cars.

One of the pedal cycle marques with which they were associated was that of Dilecta.





Advert with factory images from nineteen and twenty-four:





Bicycle nameplate of the early interwar period:





-----


----------



## juvela (Jul 7, 2020)

-----


-----


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 7, 2020)

1907 Stanley Rocket Racer, wrecked at Ormond Beach, Florida, setting 150MPH record.


----------



## bike (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Dbubbleguy (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Jul 10, 2020)

I have a few original pics in the shop I manage. We've been around since 1898. This is the only one I currently have. I'll get more Monday


----------



## bike (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Handyman (Jul 13, 2020)

Photo from my wife's family album taken in our hometown.


----------



## Mercian (Jul 13, 2020)

Virginia Hall Goillot, DSC Croix de Guerre MBE. (April 6, 1906 – July 8, 1982), code named Marie and Diane, was an American who worked with the United Kingdom's clandestine Special Operations Executive (SOE) in World War II and later with the American Office of Strategic Services (OSS) and postwar with the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA).









						Wikiwand - Virginia Hall
					

Virginia Hall Goillot DSC, Croix de Guerre, MBE , code named Marie and Diane, was an American who worked with the United Kingdom's clandestine Special Operations Executive and the American Office of Strategic Services in France during World War II. The objective of SOE and OSS was to conduct...




					www.wikiwand.com


----------



## bike (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## comet (Aug 2, 2020)

These are from a photo album that belonged to a man named Frank _ _ _ _. He belonged to the S.F. chapter of the New Century Wheelmen. If you know his last name pm me and we'll arrange to return it. He may have lived in Martinez.


----------



## comet (Aug 2, 2020)

Some more


----------



## gkeep (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## juvela (Aug 7, 2020)

-----

Trade card, Lock Haven Pennsylvania, ca. 1890 -





-----


----------



## gkeep (Aug 7, 2020)

Camp Taylor near Tocaloma, Marin County 1890s.


----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2020)

Tokyo bicycle shop 1950s


----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## rustyjones (Aug 8, 2020)

Old cider mill in westford MA (long gone)


----------



## comet (Aug 9, 2020)

Here are some more pictures from the album that came with the bike. The bike is a 1939 Schwinn Paramount. The bike the album and jersey all belonged to Frank Poli. Thanks to member gkeep for the UC Davis bicycling museum heads up. The album will be donated unless anybody knows the Frank Poli family. Enjoy.


----------



## comet (Aug 9, 2020)

More


----------



## comet (Aug 9, 2020)

Still more


----------



## comet (Aug 9, 2020)

and more


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 9, 2020)

Picked this up the other day in an eBay bidding war.  Paid way too much but is cool!


----------



## comet (Aug 9, 2020)

I hope this isn't too much.


----------



## comet (Aug 9, 2020)

valid message


----------



## comet (Aug 9, 2020)

Talk about hijacking a thread. Anyway, this is the end. The last picture is Frank Poli. It looked like GOOD TIMES!


----------



## bike (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## bike (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## bike (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## bike (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## bike (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## biker (Aug 25, 2020)

.


----------



## biker (Aug 25, 2020)

.


----------



## biker (Aug 25, 2020)

.


----------



## bike (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## bike (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## bike (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 7, 2020)

Falfurrius, Texas 1959


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks more like motorcycles, but still kind of an interesting old pic.
Somewhere in Wisconsin I think.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2020)

Bill Gates on his chopper in the 70’s, really!


----------



## bike (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## gkeep (Sep 17, 2020)

From Facebook UK bike page titled "A boy and his dog, Topanga Canyon 1965."


----------



## bike (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## srfndoc (Sep 20, 2020)

I posted this in the 'Bikes and Buses' thread but thought it would go well here too:


----------



## bike (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 23, 2020)

Probably posted before
Providence Cyclodrome


----------



## Michaelmichaelmotorcycle (Sep 24, 2020)

Saw this in an antique store earlier today..


----------



## bike (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## barracuda (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 10, 2020)

Indian


----------



## Sven (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Rambler (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## bike (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1288141View attachment 1288142View attachment 1288143View attachment 1288144



You're giving me flashbacks!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Me, circa 1969.
Every girl's crazy 'bout a sharp-dressed man.....


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2020)

And around 5 years later with my two (younger) brothers, we always wore neckties whilst cycling, lol.
From the front to the back, Raleigh "Budgie", Raleigh "Chipper", Raleigh "Tomahawk"......


----------



## Sven (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Mercian (Nov 8, 2020)

Credit DR Archives.

Canadian troops arrive on Juno Beach, Bernières-sur-mer, DDay, June 6th 1944.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 15, 2020)

Photo Credit: Phileas-frog Tonton Vélo


----------



## Mercian (Nov 16, 2020)

Credit: LIBRARY OF CONGRESS

Leon Henderson, administrator of the wartime Office of Price Administration, pedals a Victory Bike in Washington, DC, 1942. Betty Barrett, an OPM stenographer, rides in the parcel basket.


----------



## hm. (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 25, 2020)

Ah, the days!


----------



## rickyd (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 26, 2020)

Me circa 77-78 takin with a Polaroid 1step


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 26, 2020)

My Dad...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 2, 2020)

Black and white


----------



## Sven (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 7, 2020)

My dad and uncle on the new bike....probably around 1948 or 49.


----------



## Sven (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2020)

Me in the early 60's on my first used Schwinn.


----------



## Sven (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 11, 2020)

Me, 73-74 ish on my Yamaha Moto-Bike. Polaroid.


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## gkeep (Dec 12, 2020)

San Francisco 1950s


----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 15, 2020)

Scanning old negatives of my Moms and stumbled on these 2...
The first one would be new in this picture, not sure who the people are but I'm sure we're related....





This next one is when my mom lived at Venice Beach in the 30's... not sure whose it was, might have been her 1st husbands bike. 
My mouth fell open when this popped onto my screen....


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 17, 2020)

Some kind of TOC bike outside of what was the Blake Street Vault in Denver.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## bike (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## bike (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2020)

1936ish.  William Newell and Sally Payne


----------



## Sven (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## juvela (Jan 1, 2021)

-----

Nymans Verkstader cycle factory, Uppsala Sweden -






firm produced a marque called Hermes -









-----


----------



## gkeep (Jan 3, 2021)

From an old friend of mine who happens to have the last name Spalding, yup those Spaldings.


----------



## dperry (Jan 3, 2021)

Caption on back: "John Wear 10 years old 116 East Jersey St. Elizabeth NJ."


----------



## dperry (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## bike (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## dperry (Jan 6, 2021)

1897 stereograph - "Have lunch ready at one, Charley."


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2021)

schwinn phantom


----------



## PJ311foo (Jan 6, 2021)

.


----------



## Jon Olson (Jan 6, 2021)

My dad in Long Beach, Ca.


----------



## dperry (Jan 7, 2021)

1893 stereograph - Bicycle Club on Grand Boulevard, World's Fair Dedication Parade, Chicago, U.S.A.


----------



## dperry (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## dperry (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## 1817cent (Jan 9, 2021)

An old picture of a couple of guys riding around lake Coeur d'alene many years back.  Developed from a glass plate negative.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 10, 2021)

Back in the day


----------



## gkeep (Jan 16, 2021)

L.A.W. Century at 21st and Shotwell St., San Francisco. Poster says 1894. Fair number of "safety's".


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## bike (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2021)

Excuse me, Ma’am,
Could you please step aside, so that we could see that fabulous 1936 Safety Streamline.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 19, 2021)

E. L. Laliberté poses with his big bicycle (France) : Photographer Jules-Ernest Livernois, (1851-1933). French National Library.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 19, 2021)

French cyclists towing a "Maxim" machine gun, 1914: [press photograph] / [Agence Rol] French National Library


----------



## Mercian (Jan 19, 2021)

Center maneuvers, France, September 9 to 18, 1908, soldier in firing position carrying a folding bicycle on his back: [press photograph] / [Agence Rol] 1908. French National Library


----------



## barracuda (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## rustyjones (Jan 27, 2021)

Cambridgeport Cycle Club, Cambridge Mass., 1890


----------



## bike (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Jan 29, 2021)

Mercian said:


> View attachment 1342087
> E. L. Laliberté poses with his big bicycle (France) : Photographer Jules-Ernest Livernois, (1851-1933). French National Library.



Looks like a Victor ,ordinary


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 29, 2021)

Just a  few of many


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 29, 2021)

More


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 29, 2021)

Proper attire


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## bike (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## bikejunk (Jan 30, 2021)

First photo are HTS's


----------



## bike (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## bike (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (Feb 4, 2021)

Saw this photo today and just loved it too much not to share.  How amazing would it be to own this bike!?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2021)

Ain’t nothin like a Hound Dog!


----------



## Sven (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## gkeep (Feb 13, 2021)

This was posted on facebook Old Bikes Club and someone found the intersection in Chicago. What an incredible photo and what a load of great bikes! Is that a Ranger or Elgin Zep in the background?


----------



## bike (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## eeapo (Feb 16, 2021)

Paul


----------



## bike (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## gkeep (Feb 26, 2021)

San Francisco Earthquake Refugee shacks, probably sometime in late 1906 or 1907. Have not found out the location yet.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 26, 2021)

Olivia de Havilland.... At 20, (on a Colson) and at 103....


----------



## Sven (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## bike (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Greg M. (Mar 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Sven (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Rambler (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## bike (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 9, 2021)

1966, Arlington VA


----------



## gkeep (Mar 10, 2021)

A friend who restores old motorcycles shared this on Facebook. Original photo from Humboldt State University archive.

*Williams Creek road, near Ferndale.  1911, Man and two children on a Harley Davidson motorcycle (the B&W) photo came from HSU.




*


----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2021)

_WWll German Military_


----------



## Mercian (Apr 13, 2021)

1910 De Dion Bouton lorry on French Army test, with military 'Capitaine Gerard' folding bikes mounted on the sides.


----------



## gkeep (Apr 13, 2021)

Train station for the narrow gauge South Pacific Coast Railroad that ran from 1870s to 1887 from Alameda to Santa Cruz with numerous stops in Alameda and Santa Clara counties. Maybe this rider was taking his wheel to the beaches of Santa Cruz to impress the beach babes.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 18, 2021)

A couple fabulous RPPCs:


----------



## hm. (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## barracuda (Apr 18, 2021)

Motor-paced racing, Berlin-Weißensee, 1958


----------



## Boris (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## gkeep (Apr 22, 2021)

From the History Center ofSan Louis Obispo County. _Earth Day is the perfect day for a bike ride, right? What about a historic bike ride like first annual Ladies' Cross Country Bicycle Race on April 22, 1933? It began at the public library (our beloved Carnegie Library) and concluded at the corner of Morro and Pacific in San Luis Obispo. The race was even filmed by Young Lewis and the reel was sent directly to Los Angeles to be developed. The following week the film was shown at the Obispo Theater so everyone could see the great race on the big screen! Only the following twelve entrants finished the race: Martha Henning, Majorie Enos, Margaret Machado, Florence Gullickson, Mrs. Ed Williams, Mary Allen, Rose Rios, Evelyn Cheda, Irene Albert, Molly Risley, Evelyn Hamilton, and Edith Wells. If you can identify any of these women we'd love the help- and have a green Earth Day!_


----------



## Sven (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 3, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (May 5, 2021)

Came across this one in a colorization group im a part of.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 8, 2021)

The O.G. steam punk.


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mrg (May 12, 2021)

The Beaver and  Larry Mondello and his Wasp!


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 16, 2021)




----------



## juvela (May 16, 2021)

-----

Cologne Germany, June 1965

there members of the Mercier professional cycling team about to leave for the Tour de France

seen here staffing a Graziella triplet manufactured by the Teodoro Carnielli company 

riders in order are Wolfshol, Poulidor & Cazala -





-----


----------



## Oldbikes (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Oldbikes (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Oldbikes (May 17, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (May 19, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 22, 2021)




----------



## gkeep (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 30, 2021)




----------



## bikewhorder (May 31, 2021)

Another example of why women out live men.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## gkeep (Jun 29, 2021)

Diego Alamir delivering newspapers, San Francisco, 1920’s.


----------



## hm. (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## hm. (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## gkeep (Jul 17, 2021)

Young Robert Conlogue, 1805 Alameda Avenue, Alameda Ca. September 13, 1936. Probably showing off his most prized belongings, bike, air rifle and fishing pole. He's got something interesting mounted above the drop stand clip.








The house today.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## bobcycles (Aug 9, 2021)

testing the front brake on the red phantom

This photo was in Germany ...won it on ebay...nice orig 8x10


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2021)

Mahowald


----------



## Sven (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2021)

Photos are property of 
Mechanic / Pro Shop
367 W Lancaster Ave
Haverford, Pennsylvania


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2021)

Rita Hayworth on a 1940/41 ladies model, Schwinn, New World.


----------



## Sven (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 23, 2021)

Yvonne De Carlo 1945


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 26, 2021)

Sweden 🇸🇪


----------



## Sven (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2021)

Uuuhhhooo!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## bikeyard (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Mercian (Sep 12, 2021)

Photo: Source not traced, possibly IWM

WW2 Royal Air Force formation training.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 12, 2021)

Photo: IWM FRE 366

Pilots of the USAAF 353rd fighter group leave a briefing, passing bicycles propped against adjacent buildings. They were based at RAF Metfield , UK, from August 1943, equipped with P-47D Thunderbolts,


----------



## Sven (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Cdreed06 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Cdreed06 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Rivnut (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 23, 2021)

_*Main Street Mesa AZ 1929





*_


----------



## Sven (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Cdreed06 (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2021)

Didn't even notice the High wheel on the back till I posted it so I guess not that vintage.


----------



## Sven (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 4, 2021)

Check it out


----------



## Sven (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Giraffe Rider (Oct 5, 2021)

Eugene Oregon 1920.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 7, 2021)

From: How the Cycle May Be Used as a Weapon, and other handy tips









						How the Cycle May Be Used as a Weapon, and other handy tips - Bike Auckland
					

In the early decades of bike culture, we pretty much made up the rules as we went along. Witness this amazing article from a 1901 issue of Pearson’s Magazine, which we stumbled […]



					www.bikeauckland.org.nz


----------



## Sven (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## dave429 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bought this picture at the auction house. Can’t make out the head badge. Looks TOC to me.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Oct 12, 2021)

Washington DC  - April 1940


----------



## Sven (Oct 12, 2021)

1895


----------



## Sven (Oct 12, 2021)

MCMVXIII


----------



## Sven (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 18, 2021)

Oceanside 1910


----------



## tacochris (Oct 19, 2021)

Here are two ive saved recently


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 19, 2021)

Cdreed06 said:


> View attachment 1484580



FN awesome pic


----------



## Sven (Oct 20, 2021)

October 1942


----------



## Sven (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (Oct 20, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1498958View attachment 1498959



I find the last photo odd due to the badges being removed.  As hard as badges are to remove, it seems odd they are already gone way back then.  
UNLESS, these were done and repainted as "Christmas presents" as parents often did with older toys/bicycles etc and the badges removed then.


----------



## Cdreed06 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 21, 2021)

Boy that's one happy family.


----------



## Cdreed06 (Oct 21, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Boy that's one happy family.



I hadn’t noticed that until you said that lol!


----------



## Sven (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## J-wagon (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## gkeep (Nov 1, 2021)

This was posted in the Wheelman Facebook group.




This explanation was in the comments.
From “Velodrome Racing and
the Rise of the Motorcycle” —
“On March 30, 1894, page one of the Evening Democrat out of Warren, Pennsylvania, included a brief item intended to be of interest to cyclists and cycling.
The new wrinkle in bicycles is called the “Motor Cycles” and is manufactured in Cleveland, O. The machine is driven by means of an oil motor weighing 10 pounds which is attached to the frame back of the rear wheel. One gallon of coal oil will drive it 200 miles. The wheels are provided with pneumatic tires four inches in diameter.
And so was launched the legacy of the first petrol two-wheeled motorcycle in America along with that of Edward Joel Pennington, one of the most improbable characters in the history of motorized transportation.”
Earliest commercial use of the term “motor cycle.”


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## biker (Nov 5, 2021)

.


----------



## biker (Nov 5, 2021)

.


----------



## mrg (Nov 5, 2021)

No bikes but what a great shot with one of my favorite cars, 40 Ford!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Nov 10, 2021)

Getting hard to tell what's been posted here before!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 16, 2021)

Lana Turner


----------



## Sven (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2021)

Merry Christmas!



Come on Dad!
Let’s get those handlebars put on correctly.


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Cdreed06 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 28, 2021)

World War I


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Iverider (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## gkeep (Dec 19, 2021)

Shinn’s Bike Shack , Ocean Beach, San Francisco 1945-47. An old friend shared this photo taken by her mom of two of her friends. The three of them would regularly rent bikes at Shinns and ride around Golden Gate Park and along the beach in the 1940s.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 20, 2021)

Herrscraft Bicycle Shop


----------



## mrg (Dec 20, 2021)

@bobcycles


----------



## mrg (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## ditchpig (Dec 24, 2021)

Only photo the original owner had of my '43 BSA folder I restored from Manitoba - taken in '56


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 25, 2021)

Simpson lever chain


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 25, 2021)

I thought I would show this very rare Velo, it was leaning against a table in the basement of a candy factory, from 1927 until ,The last time I saw it , . This is an amazing machine


----------



## Sven (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Rivnut (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Rivnut (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 1, 2022)

.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 1, 2022)

This was posted in a local history group for Upland Calif...not sure if it had already been posted here


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2022)

His name slips my mind.


----------



## Sven (Jan 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> His name slips my mind.
> 
> Dean Jones.
> shhhh..no discussion


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2022)

Betty White, R.I.P.


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2022)

Walt


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2022)

Doris Day, just noticed this is one of those left handed bikes!


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2022)

Ronnie


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Mikeob (Jan 3, 2022)

I borrowed this still shot from the movie Butch Cassidy and the Sundance kid- love that movie


----------



## mrg (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Schwinny (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## bikebozo (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 10, 2022)

1939 or 1940


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Rivnut (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 14, 2022)

Fritz taking the new Frau Fritz home... it was a good day.


----------



## Sven (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 23, 2022)

Go fast


----------



## Coyote (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## gkeep (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Hastings (Jan 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2022)

🇸🇪 Sweden 1941


.Europe 1940s


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2022)

* Sweden's Crescent bicycle line up  for the1950s.*


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Jan 27, 2022)

-----





-----


----------



## gkeep (Jan 28, 2022)

Posted on a FB SF history group, Golden Gate Park in 1941. Wish the bikes were closer. The bike going into the underpass looks like a tandem, probably a rental bike.


----------



## Sven (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## ian (Feb 6, 2022)

A couple pics.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2022)

Gene Autry & the Angles


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 11, 2022)

thanks @cds2323  😎 








						Original photos of people with bikes
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Rivnut (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 16, 2022)

Police Bicycle Squad, Providence, Rhode Island, 1883


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 16, 2022)

Campbell & Company, 1890, 76 Weybosset Street, Providence, R.I.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## slowride (Mar 12, 2022)

US Embassy Warsaw staff watch German planes fly overhead (Warsaw, Poland September, 1939)


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 13, 2022)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1583242



Ah, The good ‘ole days. Something sexy about a woman  showing just enough to let the imagination run wild. Seen enough tatoos and giant arses pointed @ the camera to last a lifetime… BTW, When did FAT become sexy? lol!!…. Sorry, Forgot about no discussion. Please delete


----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## slowride (Mar 13, 2022)

Polish soldiers on bikes parading through Kraków’s Main Square, September 1938, photo: audiovis.nac.gov.pl


----------



## slowride (Mar 13, 2022)

A Polish couple crosses Poniatowski Bridge in the city of Warsaw by bicycle with a few of their possessions. This image from a 35mm slide was one of the few that Bryan shot directly onto color film. In his book Siege, Bryan wrote:



> Wherever one looked there were hundreds of people on foot, on bicycles, pushing wheelbarrows and even baby carriages loaded down with their bedding and a little food. Occasionally one had been lucky enough to find an old wagon. They seemed always to be going in different directions – north, south, east and west. Why was this? After all, they were homeless. They had to find shelter somewhere. Each night at five-thirty the Nazis sent over more bombers, and each morning a whole new section of the city was destroyed. So they went, not always wisely, to another part of town where they hoped they might be taken in.



US Holocaust Museum, gift of Julien Bryan Archive


----------



## slowride (Mar 13, 2022)

Mariupol, Ukraine March 9, 2022 (Associated Press)


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2022)

probably been posted before, Benjamin Bowden


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## slowride (Apr 3, 2022)

TROSTYANETS, Ukraine 
March, 2022


----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 22, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1611639



What a coincidence, I just posted this last night.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2022)

@cds2323
Yeah, but did you notice how I tuned it up a bit?
You gotta love that I-Phone edit feature.👍


----------



## vincev (Apr 22, 2022)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> *Notice the sign in window behind the guy on the right ...*
> 
> View attachment 184747
> 
> ...



I just got a boner.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 26, 2022)

RAAF crewmen of 463 Squadron have some fun between missions with chalk art on Lancaster bomber LM309 JO-V. This aircraft was lost in a midair collision in action in September 1944. Picture: Australian Department of Defence


----------



## gkeep (Apr 27, 2022)

The San Francisco and San Mateo Electric Railway began service on April 27, 1892.  This is one of their cars seen near San Jose and Sickles near today's Oceanview District circa 1901.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## slowride (May 2, 2022)

Kharkiv, Ukraine April, 2022








						A Ukrainian's story of a war and a bike - CyclingTips
					

Artur Edamov is a Ukrainian cyclist living in Kharkiv. Through his camera and his words, this is his story.




					cyclingtips.com


----------



## Lookn4bikes (May 2, 2022)

Picture of a public swimming pool in Boise, ID from the 50's. They are currently trying to figure out if they should repair or demo it.


----------



## Sven (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Sven (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Sven (May 11, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Mercian (May 18, 2022)

I think this has been here before, I guess late 1960's or early 1970's?. Below is the same scene (different bicycle) in 2021. The building is at 3, Nottingham Place, London. I wondered if the Nottingham connection is why it was taken here?





Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## rustyjones (May 20, 2022)

Cool old postcard...


----------



## gkeep (Jun 2, 2022)

Jimmy Torre in front of his Saloon and Ice House circa 1910 in Brentwood California. Building now is Sweeneys Grill and Bar and his friendly ghost is said to inhabit the bar area. He was a well liked member of the town but in 1915 a horseman rode up to the saloon and shot him twice through the window while he was reading the paper. Nothing was stolen, when he was found the till was still full of money behind bar. His murder is still unsolved after 100 years.


----------



## Thee (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Jun 4, 2022)

My father in law on his trike next to dog, I think he’s @ least 90? 92? Still makes the same face? 🤔


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2022)

Sharon Tate


----------



## Sven (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Jun 27, 2022)

-----

Joyce Renee Brown, age 19, Los Angeles, California 1949





...better known as Joi Lansing (1929-1972)


-----


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## dave429 (Jul 13, 2022)

.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 13, 2022)

Picked up in an antique shop in Spokane WA


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2022)

Gino Bartali, 1947


----------



## Cdreed06 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Jul 21, 2022)

-----

Paris-Roubaix 1933:





Nr. 42 - first place finisher Sylvere Maes

Nr. 55 - second place finisher Julien Vervaecke


-----


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 21, 2022)

1920’s - Tour de France.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2022)

Ottavio Bottecchia, 1920’s Tour de France.


----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 9, 2022)

Original photo that came with bike I got from original owner-Chicago-December 1938. Picture taken the day he got the bike-still has the Schwinn Lifetime Guarantee certificate hanging from the seat post! Bike is 1938 BA107 badged as "Lincoln" sold thru Chicago Cycle Supply.


----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Monarkman (Aug 11, 2022)

Here’s a pic of a very fortunate boy.


----------



## Monarkman (Aug 11, 2022)

Who remembers this pic taken from the original CABE printed newsletter that was mailed to you each month?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Barfbucket (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Barfbucket (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## slowride (Sep 17, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II on tricycle. The Queen and her sister Princess Margaret.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## PJ311foo (Oct 2, 2022)

🏍


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2022)

Bought from historic Images. Says on the back of photo that the motor is a washing machine motor and goes 28 miles an hour.


----------



## veloturysta (Oct 8, 2022)

1974


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 10, 2022)

Dairy Queen Huntington Beach


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## veloturysta (Oct 11, 2022)

veloturysta said:


> [DOŁĄCZ=pełne]1708741[/DOŁĄCZ]
> 1974, Vincennes, Indiana.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 13, 2022)

I thought this was interesting, currently listed on ebay. Looks like a Fowler I believe.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 14, 2022)

USPO Cycle truck pic on ebay right now.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 15, 2022)

.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 17, 2022)

.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Gordon (Oct 19, 2022)

two more.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 19, 2022)

A few more.


----------



## Rustngrease (Oct 19, 2022)

The vic twins


----------



## mrg (Oct 22, 2022)

In today’s paper, pre war CWC possibly with chrome fenders


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 29, 2022)

Goodrich store


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## veloturysta (Nov 4, 2022)

1987


----------



## Sven (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Nov 14, 2022)

-----

Goat powered quadricycle; note presence of reserve drive unit up top

Image courtesy of member @non-fixie   -





-----


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 16, 2022)

Wcben said:


> This is a great pic but there are a number of things that are a little Funky,  I'm thinking this is one of Miami's other brands, maybe even Miami.... There are too many indicators that it may not be a Racycle, if you look closely at the Chainring, the cut-outs aren't Racycle... In 1898, Racycle had a pinch-bolt seat post and Racycle didn't go to a one-piece Crank until much later and by then, they had re-adopted a pinch-bolt.  The plating pattern on the fork isn't right for Racycle.  The obvious headbadge shape SCREAMS Miami but they used that shape on a number of their brands, to me, too much says this isn't a Racycle.



Patee maybe?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## gkeep (Nov 19, 2022)

Posted on local San Francisco Coastal History facebook group. Taken on Ocean Beach near Playland At The Beach, Cliff House in background.
The caption with the photo says, Dudley Perkins on what appears to be a 1914 Model 10 Harley Davidson, at ocean beach. In the background is Benson's Pool Room, which would later become the IT Stand.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## buck hughes (Nov 20, 2022)

American picker Robbie has the original picture which is real small and many years ago he had the picture enlarged-AWSEOME picture. my friend was at Robbie's place and bought this picture for me. would like to know the brand name of the bikes.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Nov 23, 2022)

-----





-----


----------



## Thee (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Schwinny (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## gkeep (Dec 7, 2022)

San Leandro California 4th of July Parade 1947.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Dec 12, 2022)

Montana.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Dec 13, 2022)

-----

building Medici brand cycle frames, California, 1978 -






-----


----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## veloturysta (Dec 13, 2022)

Doris Roy & Thelma Popp 1944


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Dec 19, 2022)

-----


@HARPO and his brothers keeping a place for Zeppo...






-----


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 19, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> View attachment 1744029



Looks like he finally got her up on it....


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## veloturysta (Dec 28, 2022)

[]


----------



## Sven (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## juvela (Jan 4, 2023)

-----

members of the Mercier professional racing team propel a Graziella folding triplet, manufactured by the Teodoro Carnielli firm, through the streets of Cologne in June of 1965 -





-----


----------



## Schwinny (Thursday at 6:35 AM)

I still practice


----------



## cyclingday (Friday at 9:29 AM)




----------



## cyclingday (Friday at 9:30 AM)




----------



## juvela (Saturday at 10:00 AM)

-----

little Gloria Vanderbilt pedaling home from the Eiffel tower, Paris late 1920's





-----


----------



## cyclingday (Yesterday at 2:57 PM)




----------



## cyclingday (Yesterday at 2:58 PM)




----------

